# What do you do when you go on holiday without your V?



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

I just thought I'd start a post about what people do when they go on holiday without their V.

We plan to do most of our holidays with Baxter, we go camping in the summer. But we will be going to Spain in August next year to see my Mum and won't be able to take him. We have friends and family that have offered to have him depending on how the training goes and if he is well behaved.

I also have a friend that suggests we try a kennel but I'm not keen because I know V's don't do well with kennels but her dog loves going there. 

What do you guys do?


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We don't go abroad as my husband can't cope with the heat, to long a story to go into. As we only go on holidays in the UK it is not a problem for us to take Bella with us. 
I could understand why Vizsla's don't like the kennels, they love their own family to much 

I am sure some of the other people on here have been in tis situation before and will be able to answer that for you.

Sorry I couldn't help


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine go to their trainer. They already know and like him. They get a little brush up on training, and get exercise in the fields.
June is in heat and spent last weekend with him. To many male dogs on last weekends hunt for her to go.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac stays with his dog walker. He loves it.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozer stayed with a friend...or my mom came down once... But now that we have two and the friend now has three that totals 5 so I'm afraid to ask. I'm just hoping my boyf doesn't ask me to travel anywhere. I did it for 27 years and over it. But he never started until going with me so he's all about it. I think we need an RV...


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Holiday? What's "on holiday?" ???


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we nearly always go away in our caravan and Ruby comes with us. On the one occasion since we've had her and taken the kids to Center Parcs, Ruby went to stop with our friend that has 3 wire haired V's and a GWP


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

My Bella goes in kennels, I wouldn't say she loves it but she doesn't need dragged back in when she goes back, and she greets the owner like she is her long lost friend. 
I rang the kennels when she was a pup and asked the best age to introduce her to the kennels and how etc. She said about 8 months old, so we took her up for just one night as a litle trial run. She was ok, so the next month we were at a wedding so we took her again. Then she stayed a weekend and then for 2 weeks while we were abroad.
Obviously I would prefer her not to be there, but I promised my husband when we got a dog we would not stop going away. We only have one main holiday a year, and a couple of weekends, so she isn't in there too much or too long. 
Now we have the pup so we will do the same again, I will ring them up and ask their advice etc and hopefully they will kennel the 2 dogs together so they will be company for each other.
My parents have had Bella a few times for a couple of odd days and nights, but my mum isn't in the best of health so I don't like to rely on them. The way I see it I wouldn't want to think my parents couldn't watch Bella and she was say 6 years old and never been in a kennel and suddenly she may have to go.
I keep up Bella with a visit to the kennels approx twice a year, so she knows them and knows we always come back for her. Even though I know she would prefer to be with us, she does go in there with her tail wagging so it can't be that bad right?
I would research kennels in your area, and ask all local dog owners you meet where they kennel their dogs. There are lots of good kennels about, also there are dog sitters about too who will watch your dog in their home so you may want to find out about that.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Holiday? What's "on holiday?" ???


Ken, it's the British English phrase for on vacation. Funny how we still need to translate within the same language sometimes. 

I was also thinking about the topic in this thread today, but regarding raw diets. Do those that feed raw diets switch to kibble when boarding dogs or do you make special arrangements? Just curious.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I feed a raw diet and I box enough raw food up in a cold store for how ever long we are going to be away and take it with them, and then my friend puts it in her deep freeze - no problem at all. 

Previously our Dane has gone to a friend of mine who lives about an hour away. She has dogs at her home to earn money. They live in the house with her, usually in a huge flag stoned conservatory. During the day they walked on the fam adjoining her property and then wonder (if they do not wonder off the property) around her fields and stables when she is out and about with her horses. Fergus always comes back shattered, as he leads a much quieter life at home but at least I know he is with someone and not locked in a kennel.

Now he is 7yr old and we have the 10month old pup I was thinking I would rather them stay at home. So I am thinking of getting a house sitter for our next vacation. Some of my friends have daughters who have now finished University and can't get jobs so earn money by dog and horse sitting. So I am going to look into this. I wouldn't be keen on a stranger living in my house but both of the girls I am thinking of, I have known since they were babies.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't travel if I can't bring Willie Boy along.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We get a friend or family member to stay at our house. Usually this person will exercise Miles in the morning, and then I will get another friend to exercise Miles at lunch and evening then return him back home. Miles seems to like this arrangement, it gives him the comforts of being home while we are away but we know he also likes seeing his friends. We also like the idea of a housesitter because we know our home is being looked after as well, and we don't have to worry about Miles getting into trouble in anyone else's house.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Holiday? What's "on holiday?" ???


You know its when people drop dogs off with you, and then talk about the cool things they did when they pick them up. ;D My trainer has been saying he is going on a vacation NEXT year for the last 3 years.


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

We went on a short 3 day trip to Niagara Falls and left Milo with my father and brother and explained to them that he needs daily exercise OR ELSE. Well that obviously didn't happen because when we got home Milo had eaten a hole threw the couch. I merely said "oh well, you were warned".


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Where we go, Gracie goes. 8)

If she ever needed to stay overnight with someone else, at her breeder with her Mummy & Auntie would be our clear first choice.

We hosted one of her sisters for a weekend when they were younger and had an absolute ball...so staying with another V family can be another good option. We'd take any of the Massachusetts Vs for a vacation in a heartbeat (and would even be reasonably unlikely to reciprocate!).


----------



## mgates (Sep 20, 2011)

When we can't find family to take her, Clem goes to the kennel. She LOVES it because they also have a Doggie Daycare, so she gets to play from about 7am - 7pm. The longest we've left her there for was 5 days and she did great.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We take the dogs on any and all trips we can. But, when we can't, we pay our amazing dog walker/sitter to stay at our house. He lives in our town and so comes and goes throughout the day feeding them and walking/playing with them etc. He feeds them dinner, goes and has dinner at his own home, and then he comes back at bed time to sleep at our house. It works out well for everyone. We like knowing that even though we're not there, the dogs are still comfortable in their own home so they can maintain consistency and routine.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/new-motor-home-for-two-bird-dogs.html

No other reason to buy a motorhome. ;D

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Our pups would stay with their "grandparents" (my parents) if we ever went on vacation without them. We've only been on 2 vacations since we got Riley and she's come on both of them. The 1st vacation was planned specifically as a sibling reunion for her and we stayed at a pet-friendly hotel. The 2nd we paid extra $$$ to get a shared cabin in Tahoe that allowed dogs. :

We haven't been on an official vacation since we picked up Cooper. I think our next trip will probably be to Colorado or the snow... with the pups, of course! ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Without them...it wouldn't be a holiday...only work  

I just avoid going to places where they are not allowed. 

Currently have the van parked on a beach down the coast. Pups are sleeping after a big morning walk and swim at the beach. This afternoon a walk out through the marshland. Lots of bird life to keep their senses on high alert  Then later today, heading up into the mountains to chase some more Deer. Now that's a Holiday


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> WillowyndRanch said:
> 
> 
> > Holiday? What's "on holiday?" ???
> ...


EXACTLY! Thanks everyone across the pond, even a slow mind like mine understood what it was, just never get to experience one!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

We leave our girls with a friend who has two kids. A few weeks ago, we went on a vacation for a week leaving our little Pacsirta for the first time with them. (Sophie had stayed there a few times before) The kids were sooo happy they each got a pup! All the neighborhood kids stopped by to walk them, and everyone took turns to walk them and play with them ;D Of course, Sophie and Pacsi absolutely loved to be there!


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

We came back last week from our first vacation since we have our Vizsla. We live on an island where you can't really travel ( although we live on a place where other come for holiday ;D ) . Strictly import-export regulations for pets. So no chance to take the dog to the near-by countries. 

We don't have family here and I don't let her with or at someone who is not used to a Vizsla. 

Most Vizsla owners here are having big family and therefor quite busy. They have maids who take their dogs out and mostly take care of them. I don't want to let my dog there.

I have a friend who owns a Vizsla and I would leave my pup with her but her dog has a cracked bone and we can't let the dogs together.

So we found a nice boarding place. The guy who runs the daycare is a dog trainer. He came to our place and met our pup first to have a first impression. He is a really nice and friendly guy. He has a calm nature which I really like. 
So we sent our pup for 3 evaluation days ( once a week ) and of course - she is non aggressive, well socialized and can play with other dogs. ;D

So we started then to send her ( approx 2 months before our holiday ) once a week to the daycare. The first two times she was a little bit tense but after that she felt comfortable there. When he comes with his Van to pick her up she is very excited and happy to see him and his wife. That's a good sign for me.

He takes the dogs to different places , they are outside every day and they get good exercise. Then he takes them home for a rest-time.
Sometimes he opens the van and I can see some dogs from the neighbourhood and so our dog always has a friend 'from da hood'  

He has a facebook side where he uploads tons of pics with the dogs so you can see where he's going and what he's doing. He keeps us updated with pics and videos on our iphones.
He mostly has 5-9 dogs. He makes evaluation with every dog he takes care of and he is aware that they all come along together. 
So we did a test night before we went to holiday and she did so well. She didn't whine or bark. He owns two dogs and she played with them and wasn't alone at night.  She loves his old Golden Retriever 

So we went away for 6 nights and I was too worried. He said, that I trained her well and that she is easy to take care of.... ( the only thing is that she pulls on the lead  )

Over Christmas we'll fly for two weeks to Europe and she will stay with him and his family. I think my dog is in good hands. He is a not only a dog lover , he is also a trainer who can act and correct dogs when they behave inappropriate. 

My aim was to have one place ( including staying with friends from time to time ) where she is familiar with and goes there from time to time. At the moment I can't send her because of her injury but in two weeks she'll go there once a week until holiday and after that maybe twice a months to keep her familiar.

I think she misses us but she knows every time she gets picked up that she'll come home again.

So I wouldn't say that all Vizslas are not suitable for a boarding place. It depends on the personality of you dog and about the quality of the boarding place. 

Sure, best place is still home or family but it's not possible for everyone.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone, your replies are all very interesting.

I plan to use family and friends but also need to be realistic and understand that this may not always work and to not fully rely on the help from other people. What I worry about is that if we use family/friends to start with and then this isn't possible one time and we need to use a kennel then it will be a shock for Baxter. So really the advice of getting him used to one while he is young would be a good idea and is something we will consider. I will also looking into dog sitters/walkers in the area that offer holidays for dogs 

My 2 main concerns would be that Baxter might not get enough exercise and if when out on walks he is off lead and doesn't come back. Although whoever looks after him I will make sure they understand he needs a lot of exercise!

As a rule we will go camping but living in the UK we have had the last 2 years with rubbish weather so we are thinking about investing in a trailer tent and going to France and taking Baxter with us.

My Mum lives in Spain and my Father in Law lives in Florida so there will be times we visit them that we will have to leave Baxter at home


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

The kennel we use never let them off lead, but they walk them 3 times a day in a big field they have. I drive past that field often on my way to work and see them walking the dogs all day in there (so I know they do really walk them) Also they couldn't take the risk of the dogs taking off I suppose. I worried at first because Bella gets loads of off leash running etc, but then I thought well its a few days a few weeks at the most that she won't be getting that exercise...same as we don't always get as much exercise when we go away .
The kennel I use was recommended and they offered me the chance to look around, and I made a few phonecalls before hand and voiced all my concerns, I have to say they were very helpful and patient! I wasn't just going to send my baby anywhere.
I wanted mine used to kennels while young for exactly the reason you say, you never know when you may have to put them in and don't want it to be a shock.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Usually, We send Ruby to boarding where she goes to doggie daycare. Works well since she is used to daycare and the only difference it she sleeps there at night. 

We are out of town this weekend in New Orleans for my company's holiday party. We have "grandparents" at the house watching Ruby. I can't believe the list of items that i wrote up that they need to do for Ruby. Also, I planned a play date with her boyfirend Chase since the grandparents could not handle our crazy girl. Hoping Rubes is a good girl so we can do this more often.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

I would worry about off lead walks with friends and family not necessarily the kennel. The kennel that is recommended here has a huge fenced field and they are exercised individually and let off lead. In a way I would probably worry less with him in a kennel.

My dad and step mum have offered to have him for a weekend initially to see how he goes but my dad has arthritis so his long walk wouldn't be until after 4pm when stepmum gets home from work. I wouldn't worry about their house because he will have his crate for sleeping and when they have to pop out.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

When we got Elza we decided not to have a holiday without her. We've been traveling around the last 5 years so its ok to slow down a bit. This summer we drove 2140 miles with Elza so we didn't have to leave her home or at a kennel on our holiday. We do have a dog walker who looks after Elza once or twice a week and she stayed in his house for the night once but I'm not sure he would take her for longer periods. 
She's a handful right now...


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We've only had to leave our boy overnight once when we went to a wedding out of state for the weekend. He was only 3 1/2 months and stayed with my sister who clearly was not prepared for an active puppy. He was in his horrible biting stage so I was constantly getting calls/texts that he was biting her and waking up to go outside and wanting to play. Sounds like a puppy to me! When we picked him up she was exhausted and went to bed at 7:30 that night (she's a little dramatic ha).

We're planning a trip to Florida in January for another wedding and are likely going to take him to the kennel that he goes to for doggy daycare as it's right across from the airport about 10 minutes from our house. My mother wants to keep him but they have 2 dogs who are old and grumpy and don't have time for a crazy V. I'm thinking it may be best for him to just go to the kennel and do daycare, but we'll see.

Our "real" vacation next year will probably be to the beach in South Carolina but we'll only go if we can find a house on the beach that accommodates our boy. I'd also love to find a doggy daycare down there for him to go to so we can keep his schedule up and we have time to do our own thing one or two days without leaving him alone. Vacation just doesn't sound fun if we were missing our boy. I've already inquired to see how we could honeymoon with our V going with us once we're finally engaged- the boyfriend isn't very keen on that idea but we'll see ;D


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Here is a reply I have just had from a Hotel for Pets that's opening near us next year. Sounds great but I bet it's going to be very expensive!! 

Hi. We will be quite different than ordinary kennels. Our hotel is purpose built and designed to surpass all the latest welfare recommendations. Our rooms are 100 sq feet ( about 4+ times the recommend size) with a garden area of the same size. The rooms are light and bright with glass doors no bars in the building. Each room is completely self contained (so no shared air )so limiting any transfer of bugs and germs. This also reduces stress as the dogs can not see or hear each other in their rooms. There are glass doors to the main hall so they can see people and be involved in the goings on of the day. Each room has its own individual air conditioning unit so we can keep the room at the optimum temperature for each guest. Rooms will have a choice of luxury beds and rugs for the floors. we aim to offer a quite stress free environment for our guests. We will be able to cater for all diets and will only feed the best quality natural foods. We are set in a country setting with our own 20 acres of land. We have large grass paddocks for off lead exercise and play and direct access to miles of country walks. We aim to give our guests a country hotel break.
We are planning an open day when the build is complete. I hope you will come a long for a look, all details will be put on our facebook page ect nearer the time we have 1st march penciled in for our opening but this will be confirmed nearer the time. Thank you for your interest


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

The only thing that is missing is companionship which is a must for a vizsla. Sounds like they can't even see other dogs. Do they have a TV in each room?

Would love to hear how much that is going to cost per week???


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

I'll ask about that then. Maybe it's during the countryside walks? 

I'll be sure to post when I find out the fees


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Our Thanksgiving plans to Boston (from Maine) were just changed when it turns out there is now going to be 10 people (+ another dog) in a 600 sq. ft. apartment! We were planning to bring Finch but I got worried about having to watch her so closely with all that tempting food around and strangers who don't know her sneaky ways. I called the place where she goes to daycare a lot and decided today I am going to board her. This is the first time I have ever boarded her b/c she usually stays with my parents, but they are having holiday guests who are not *dog* people and I don't trust her w/ the food or their ability to correct her! I feel okay about boarding her though b/c she will be in a familiar place, in daycare all day long AND they promised to give her a "roommate" with one of her friends who is boarding. She gets a small room (not a crate) with a ceiling fan, skylight, TV, raised bed and a friend, so I think she'll have great time!


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Sounds like you are making the right decision and I'm sure she will have a great time


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

We plan on having him stay at his dog-walkers house. Kennels = no way! I'd rather not go away.


----------

